# Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq - Undersea D&D



## Aeolius (Jun 16, 2006)

(cross-posted here and in "Talking the Talk")

   After a lengthy hiatus, my campaign is looking for fresh blood once again.

   There are currently three openings in "Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq" (BPAA), a 3e D&D World of Greyhawk message-based game (Play-by-Post) set beneath the surface of the Dramidj Ocean. The current level of play is between 6 to 8. New players are welcome to create characters ranging from levels 5 through 7. The campaign, which uses the “core rules of 3e, select supplements from 2e, and the heart of 1e”, is designed for those interested in participating in a work of coauthored interactive fiction. 

   In the campaign, I post a new "Chapter" once a week. During the week, the players respond to events in the Chapter, to NPCs, and to one another. I will add updates as time permits. The next week, I post a new Chapter. While this method of game play requires a degree of patience and the occasional spell-checker, I have found it one of the best options for those with hectic schedules.


----------



## toykilling (Jun 26, 2006)

*i'm new at post play*

Hey umm you i'm new at post play but what the hell i'm in. I'm a little lost too if you could help me


----------



## Aeolius (Jul 6, 2006)

toykilling said:
			
		

> Hey umm you i'm new at post play but what the hell i'm in. I'm a little lost too if you could help me




   The campaign is, in essence, a work of coauthored interactive fiction. I post a new "Chapter" once a week. During the week, the players respond to events in the Chapter, to NPCs, and to one another. I will add updates as time permits. The next week, I post a new Chapter. While this method of game play requires a degree of patience and the occasional spell-checker, I have found it one of the best options for those with hectic schedules.

   As for character creation, so long as it swims and breathes underwater, the rest is negotiable. I allow the use of the Warlock (CA), Tome of Magic, psionics, Magic of Incarnum, and most of the other WotC 3e/3.5e supplements, so long as it isn't intended for a campaign setting other than the World of Greyhawk (and I have been known to make exceptions for shalarin, etc.).


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 8, 2006)

An excerpt from the latest Chapter: 

Beneath the Pinnacles of Azor'alq: Book 15, Chapter 140

   Upon the coming for First Tide, the party dines upon a simple repast of seaweed rolls and urchin cakes, before swimming to the lair of the Wyrding Witch. The elemental water weird dwells within the hollowed central chasm, which gives Hagstone Chapel its name.

   The depths of the Dramidj Ocean, this day, seem strangely calm, as if a storm was forming in the waters atop Synsaal, the Barrier Between Worlds. Casting shimmering shadows upon the ruins of the sunken city, a school of yellowfin tuna swims swiftly above.

   Swimming above the massive chasm that descends from the streets of Hagstone Chapel through it's shattered core, the spectral hag known as Xaetra awaits the party's arrival. On her left, the lich Zander watches over the proceedings. To her right awaits the greenhag Meir, daughter to night hag before her demise.

   Hovering around the sides of the chasm are the sea elf, merfolk, and locathah ambassadors, with a handful of hastily assembled associates. Dozens of others, unknown to the party, have also gathered to watch the events that are to follow.

   "The traitor has been revealed." the spectral hag begins "The skool, known by some as the sea haggle, has seemingly revealed its treacherous soul, overcome no doubt by the hags' magic which unknowingly gave it life. My corporeal remains and the golem crafted by Zander have been taken, in a plot hatched no doubt by the coveys of Syliah, the abyssal hag. I am also concerned by the disappearance of my homunculus, a creature crafted from my own blood before my murder at the hands of Tempest.

   The haggle has taken refuge in the depths, beyond the territory of the Aventi. When the party recently summoned the aid of a companion spirit, I prayed that Hyssop would respond. 'Twas Hyssop who first learned of Tempest's plans to use the Cup and Talisman of Al'Akbar for her own perverted pleasures. Hyssop, a devoted disciple of Stormalong, paid the ultimate price, for his convictions. Now his spirit returns to guide you, for Stormalong is known, among other names, as Aventernus, creator of the aventi race. The Darksea shaft hewn by Stormalong rests in the Firewater Trench. 

   There is more to learn, should you venture into the darkness of the Firewater Trench. First, should you not know of its existence, I must warn you of the dangers of Blackwater. Poisoned with the energies of undeath, regions of Blackwater are tainted with foul and ancient evils."

   "'Tis said that sea hags are especially susceptible to the call of Blackwater." Meir interrupts "Arcane and forbidden rituals tell of the Blackwater infusion which transforms a sea hag into a Blackwater hag. The process is both irreversible and destructive to the mind."

    "Blackwater rests within Death's Cloak, a thermocline which separates warmer waters from the colder ones below. You must pass through the region upon your quest."

   Without speaking, Meir offers a small sack of woven kelp to the party. Within the sack are five vials of magically hardened sand.

   "Within each vial is an entrapped inktopus. Vile creatures of Blackwater, they should afford a modicum of distraction, should the need arise.

   Now, where was I? Ah, yes. To exacerbate matters, evil forces skilled in the machinations of necrocarnum now dwell within the upper reaches of the Firewater Trench. To understand necrocarnum, one must understand it's untainted form, incarnum. In simplest terms, incarnum is a magical substance made from the soul energies of the living and the dead. Manipulation of incarnum has become a lost art, in recent centuries. No doubt Rimus has heard of its use in Almat.

   In rare circumstances, incarnum flows freely upon the Oerth. Irukandji Cay, the deep reef, is one such locale. No doubt use of incarnum by the abyssal elves has inadvertently unleashed the evils of necrocarnum, within these waters."

   Holding a black and withered hand towards the party, the lich Zander reveals a medallion made of a metal of reddish-copper hue.

   "Oerthblood." he explains "Rarest of all metals on Oerth. Should you encounter the water dwarves, possession of this medallion will prove invaluable. You will know the water dwarves upon sight, for their skin is the color of sunburned flesh. They are unable to leave the lands of black smokers, undersea volcanic vents of volatile temperature and content." 

   Deep within the depths, a thunderous rumbling, not unlike an earthquake, disturbs the proceedings.

   "Ahead of schedule...odd." Zander continues "Quickly. There is little time. Below this shaft you will find the abandoned citadel of a myrmyxicus demon. A literal city of bone, the fortress will soon sink into the depths, as hastily as it arose. It should provide ready transport into the Firewater Trench."

   "I must remain here." Xaetra reminds the party "The Wyrding Witch knows the location of Chrysa, the living whirlpool. She asks that I keep well away from your travels, for some time. Considering I am destined to travel into the past, to become Chrysa, I choose to heed her warning.

   Now, gather together. And if there are those of you, amongst the gathered onlookers, who choose to prove your mettle amongst the chosen, swim forward now, least you lose your date with destiny."


----------

